# Tyre descriptions - what do they mean?



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Our MH is due for its MOT in a couple of weeks time. It is 5 years old and we have never changed the tyres (about 30,000 miles).

I rather like the idea of ordering the tyres on-line and getting them delivered and fitted locally. My problem is understanding what the "code" for the tyres means - I need 215/75 R16C ones according to the handbook. I think I'm OK with the 215 and the 75 bit, but I'm a bit hazy on the rest. With the cost of them, I don't want to make a mistake and dial up the wrong values!

I also think the brain has become addled with reading so much about tyres. With our constant heavy load is it better to get MH tyres or stick to the more readily available commercial ones?

Any other advice would be welcome (with the possible exception of the winter/summer/mixed tread debate being continued :wink: ).

Sue


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Sue

Try here:

http://www.carbibles.com/tyre_bible.html

Mike


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

There is a few more markings to find, so look on the tyres themselves.

Then refer to this site:-

http://www.blackcircles.com/general/sidewall

HTH.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I got mine from here. Delivered to and fitted at a nominated local tyre depot.
http://www.bestbuytyres.co.uk/Home.aspx


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

If only things were straightforward.

Sue


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Suenliam said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> If only things were straightforward.
> 
> Sue


Sue, like everything in life it is straightforward if you understand it. dealing with the taxman who has for some inexplicable reason changed your tax rate - now thats not straightforward!

What make of tyre do you have fitted at the moment, e.g. Michelin, and on the tyre wall after the size 215/75R16 is there XC or CP or Camping?

Ray


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Very true Ray. Quiz questions are the same - easy if you know them and too difficult if you don't!

I'll check the exact number etc. on the wheels next time I visit our MH (next Tuesday).

Thanks again for your patience.

Sue


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

This is a useful SITE for info on motorhome tyres.
Think it was mentioned in a topic a while ago.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Not sure if anyone will pick this up, but the tyres passed the MOT (as did the rest of the vehicle  ). Nevertheless, I intend to change them over the summer. The full description on the tyre wall is

215/75 R16C 113/111 Q at 80psi XC Camping Michelin X

The numbers I dialed up on the tyre selling sites seemed to refer to just one number (113 or 111) everything else seemed to be OK. Should I go for the 113 or the 111?

I have had a look on one of the sites recommended for delivery and fitting at a local garage and they appear to come in at about £134. Pricey compared to my car tyres, but very good for 30,000+miles over 5 yrs.

Sorry to be such a pain, but £134 one each corner is a bit costly to get wrong never mind the safety angle.

Sue


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Before you go ahead and order the tyres, check first that you can find someone to fit them 8O 

I ordered some tyres for my car off the internet a few years ago, and had a bit of trouble finding a tyre fitter that would be willing to fit tyres that I hadn't bought from them :roll: 

Got it done eventually, but the chap that did them said he would've supplied the same tyres cheaper, so I didn't get the bargain I thought I had  


Phill.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Have look at kwik fit. They do some very good deals on line. We have just ordered 6, 215x75x16 from watling tyres at £70 each fitted & balanced. They also have a better load rating than the camping tyres. Cannot see the point in spending £130 for each tyre when it only does 25000 miles in 5 years.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

113 is the load rating for single rear wheel vehicles (4 tyres total), 111 is the load rating for dual rear wheels (6 tyres total). A tyre will have a lower rating when fitted to a dual rear wheel vehicle as the tyres may be unevenly loaded slightly due to the camber of the road, uneven inflation pressures etc, this gives a larger safety margin. So you need tyres which are rated to 113 if you have single rear wheels.

Personally I don't see the point of XC or CP camping tyres, just get some M&S (mud and snow) tyres that look nice and chunky so you have half a chance of getting off wet grass.

Blackcircles will include local fitting when buying online, Camskill is cheaper but you need to factor in the local fitting. If you can get them in your size, take a look at Toyo H09's, they are very capable in sloppy conditions.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Spooky_b329 said:


> Personally I don't see the point of XC or CP camping tyres, just get some M&S (mud and snow) tyres that look nice and chunky so you have half a chance of getting off wet grass.
> 
> Blackcircles will include local fitting when buying online, Camskill is cheaper but you need to factor in the local fitting. If you can get them in your size, take a look at Toyo H09's, they are very capable in sloppy conditions.


I'd agree with this. When I replaced my tyres last year, my top two were the Toyo H09 and Vredestein Comtrac Winters (I ended up with the Vredesteins - around £85 now, I think). I bought through Camskill (delivered to my storage site) and used Etyres mobile to fit them (£10 a tyre). I only had to move my MH a few yards on to a piece of hardstanding.

Mike


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> The numbers I dialed up on the tyre selling sites seemed to refer to just one number (113 or 111) everything else seemed to be OK. Should I go for the 113 or the 111?
> Sue


Hi Sue,

The numbers you refer to are the load index. Where two numbers are shown the first number refers to the load index for a single fitment (i.e. one tyre at each corner), the second number refers to tyres used in twin fitments. Specialist camping tyres (CP) apparently only show one figure because they are normally only used for single fitment applications.

So in answer to your question 113 is the important figure.

Unless your van is left standing for long periods without being moved then standard commercial tyres would be fine.

Avon Avanza appear to be a bit cheaper than most and Avon are a respected brand name.

JohnW


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Wizzo said:


> Unless your van is left standing for long periods without being moved then standard commercial tyres would be fine.


So If your van IS left standing for long periods of time (like mine is), are camping tyres the way to go?

Phill.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Phillip said:


> So If your van IS left standing for long periods of time (like mine is), are camping tyres the way to go?
> Phill.


Supposedly yes, I understand they were developed for the Motorhome market where they recognise that the van could be left in one position for some time. It goes without saying though that it does no harm to give them a run round sometimes.

JohnW


----------



## oddball135 (Jul 30, 2009)

215/75 R16C 

I will try and break it down for you. 
215 is the width of the tyre. 
75, means its a low profile tyre, which means your tyre is only 75% of the hight, but they have put the other 25% on the width of the tyre, in other words gives you more grip, because you have more tyre on the road. 
R, some people think this stands for radial tyres, but its not its a speed rating, means you can go upto 130mph. 
16, is the wheel size. 
C, is for commercial tyre, in other words its 6 ply, its what you need to carry the load of your motorhome. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry, you are wrong!

215/75 R16C

215 is the tyre width in mm's.

75 is the profile, being 75% of 215. 75 is a standard profile, you won't find much higher for standard van tyres. A lower profile would be something like 215/50, and does not alter the width of the tyre. Technically, anything under 82% is low profile, but most people would not consider 70 or 75 to be low profile.

The R DOES stand for Radial.

16 is the wheel size in inches.

C denotes a commercial tyre of heavy duty construction, but not necessarily 6 ply. 8 ply is also common, and I believe that they shouldn't be mixed on the same axle.

The speed rating comes after the load rating:

215/75 R16c 112 R

112 is the load rating. R is the speed rating for 106mph, not 130mph. 130mph would be an H rating.

I know the OP has already said earlier they have worked it out, just adding this to avoid people becoming confused!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

loughrigg said:


> Spooky_b329 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I don't see the point of XC or CP camping tyres, just get some M&S (mud and snow) tyres that look nice and chunky so you have half a chance of getting off wet grass.
> ...


Hi Mike

Can you let us know how you find the Vredesteins - the test reports for this tyre are good. I know several have recommended Avon Avanza tyres, but test reports put grip in snow and wet much worse than the Michelins, which are usually fitted from new.

TR5


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

TR5 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Can you let us know how you find the Vredesteins - the test reports for this tyre are good. I know several have recommended Avon Avanza tyres, but test reports put grip in snow and wet much worse than the Michelins, which are usually fitted from new.
> 
> TR5


I can't say I've had the chance to test them extensively, but over the mileage I have done, I'm very satisfied with them. So far I've driven on fairly hot tarmac, very cold and very wet roads (as in can't see the road surface for standing water). They have been very sure footed, giving plenty of grip in all the conditions I've encountered. I've not tried them on wet grass yet. Road noise has been reasonable (more noticeable noise from the wing mirrors than the tyres).

My only note of caution would be on getting the pressure right. If inflated to their recommended maximum (65psi) but with lighter load (around 3,200kg on a 109 weight index), I found that the steering was a bit light for my taste, but that might be down to personal preference. Dropping the pressure a few few pounds (to around 58 psi) brought a noticeable improvement in grip (to me anyway).

I'd happily buy the Vredesteins again.

Mike


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone  It really is appreciated.

I now realise that Camping tyres are best for MHs that stand around for long periods, but what is "long periods". We are not fair weather users, as we use ours every month, but nevertheless that may mean standing still for 4/5 weeks at a time between trips. 

If I dither at this rate it will be due its next MOT before the tyre change :roll: 

Sue


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Suenliam said:


> but what is "long periods"


Due to me having to work flat-out and not have any time off to enjoy myself, our last MH stood on the driveway for 8 months (Oct 08 - May 09) 8O


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Well Phillip, even I can work out that that is a very, very, very long time    

Sue


----------

